# Gold Piranha Spilo



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I just got a tiny little one of these guys and was wondeing what you guys think of these fish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Macs are great fish for smaller tanks, they're one of my favorites


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Love them I got two.........


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I was told they grow to 10-11"


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

There are a few monster macs out there, but 7-8" is a pretty average size for them


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The size really depends on the variant. The captive bred guys max out at about 8"-9". There is a variant that gets much larger...but they are all wild caught.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Keep up on water changes and feed good foods and that will be a nice fish.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Macs are beautiful fish...try to get him eating pellets as soon as you can and his color will really pop


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I am just a little worried the fish is so small.But he is by hisself.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i was thinking the other day, if i didnt have pygos in my 240g
id toss in a nice group of macs.........









a solo mac is cool, i have one in my 30g


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The size really depends on the variant. The captive bred guys max out at about 8"-9". There is a variant that gets much larger...but they are all wild caught.


Didn't know this, what variant would that be G?


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

He finally is eating Fozen Krill(thank God!!!)


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

bigshawn said:


> The size really depends on the variant. The captive bred guys max out at about 8"-9". There is a variant that gets much larger...but they are all wild caught.


Didn't know this, what variant would that be G?
[/quote]
collection point, wild or tank raised


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^got ya..........


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

plus IME macs always have great personalities, most are finger chasers! I have a gold mac in a 37


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

assclown said:


> i was thinking the other day, if i didnt have pygos in my 240g
> id toss in a nice group of macs.........
> 
> 
> ...


i hear you on that. i used to have a group of them , and knowing what i know now, i would toss like 15-20 of them in my 125g if i was to do it. a 240g you could do even a hell of a lot more.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a mac once and it is by far one of my favs, good luck man.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

bigshawn said:


> The size really depends on the variant. The captive bred guys max out at about 8"-9". There is a variant that gets much larger...but they are all wild caught.


Didn't know this, what variant would that be G?
[/quote]
There are two different S. maculatus found in the home aquarium. Personally...I dont know how they are the same species. One gets much larger...mine is at least 11"...and the other variant max's out around 9". The lager one has a clear eye with a black stripe...the smaller variant has a red eye. The smaller variant is more compressed...the larger variant has a more rhombeus shape to it. According to science...they are the same species....but I think eventually....when the fish down there are sorted out...they will be found to be different species.

I have both variants....I will take some pictures and you guys can be the judge.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Can these spilos be kept together or will there be a tragedy?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its hit and miss. Some people have had success with them togeather.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

just got a 3/4 inch gold piranha and it loves chasing everything in his tank. currently his tank is a ghost shrimp breeding colony


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks GG can't wait to see, mine have clear eyes was wondering when they would turn red but they may not size is bout 5-6inchs.........


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yes, they can be kept together, though the ones from brazil seem to cohab much better than ones from argentina. i had a group of them with few problems. that being said, also, it is best to get them at the size of at least 3-4", smaller than that and they will cannibalize more, and the damage from fin nips will be greater. when i bred them the small fry were absolutely brutal...fins completely gone and lots of missing eyes.

i've thought about it, and *IF* i was to get a group of these guys again, i would do like 15-20, maybe more because of losses, in a 125g. that would be incredible as long as you made sure you have the smaller variant.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The size really depends on the variant. The captive bred guys max out at about 8"-9". There is a variant that gets much larger...but they are all wild caught.


Didn't know this, what variant would that be G?
[/quote]
There are two different S. maculatus found in the home aquarium. Personally...I dont know how they are the same species. One gets much larger...mine is at least 11"...and the other variant max's out around 9". The lager one has a clear eye with a black stripe...the smaller variant has a red eye. The smaller variant is more compressed...the larger variant has a more rhombeus shape to it. According to science...they are the same species....but I think eventually....when the fish down there are sorted out...they will be found to be different species.

I have both variants....I will take some pictures and you guys can be the judge.
[/quote]
Can you get these pics up??I want to see what kind i have.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a mac in a 90 with a young green terror and I had also bought 26 baby macs around an inch but when it was all said and done I had only 7. My solo mac is by far my favorite fish very active and not shy at all. I tried to load a pic but it is not letting me. May be I will start a new tread for every one to post pics of there macs.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I have a mac in a 90 with a young green terror and I had also bought 26 baby macs around an inch but when it was all said and done I had only 7. My solo mac is by far my favorite fish very active and not shy at all. I tried to load a pic but it is not letting me. May be I will start a new tread for every one to post pics of there macs.


I would love to take a pic of mine but he is so damn small!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RedSoxfan said:


> Can you get these pics up??I want to see what kind i have.


I was busy this weekend. I try to get to it tonight.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i pickin a baby mac up today or tomorrow =] cant wait


----------



## yellow belly piranhas (Apr 22, 2010)

i also have a mac i think i was calling it a yellow belly piranha so i was told thats whats it was called i havnt had it that long i cant mix this mac i tried most fish types evan red bellys i also bought a new tank 180 litres to hope an try mix this fish i havnt had it that long only two months it wont eat much only prawns i was told it was fed feeder fish its not very big 4 inches any tipes on how i could ever be able to mix this fish with others or be able to try and get it eating proper...any help would be great


----------



## martini (Jul 19, 2009)

I would love to see more (or current) pics of people's macs. I currently have three RBP's at about 2" in a 48g, but will be buying them a 75g-100g home (and an additional Eheim) in about 4-5 months, once funds permit. I'm considering keeping a mac in the soon to be vacated 48g.

I'd also be interested in hearing stories from those who have successfully kept macs together. It seems it must require very large setups.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not sure this is a success...but I started with 6 or 7 maculatus in a 180 and now have two. These two aholes cleaned out the tank....but live in perfect harmony together. They rarely leave eachothers side.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

From what i have been told,dont try it.


----------



## pmx (Jun 30, 2010)

Could one be happy in a 24g nano? If so, could you keep anything else in the tank with it (shrimp, hermits, Red Spotted Blenny)?

Man, those Blennies are funny looking.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

i have 10 macs in a 75 gallon. They live in harmony...check my profile for the video links.


----------

